# Battery Chargers



## jonathannatural (Jan 25, 2008)

I am currently in the market for a new Battery charger . I found this site and was wondering what you guys thought of the prices. Thanks for any info.


----------



## TomD (Dec 3, 2007)

The prices don't look to special to me. What brand and model number are you looking for? I think I have an extra DeWalt.

Tom


----------



## chippy (Jan 24, 2008)

*Battery Charger and Jump Starters*

There are various types of Chargers and Jumpers.

What do you need it for,if its just trickle charging a 40 amp battery or below go for a cheap 6 or 11 amp and leave it over night.

If its a H/Duty 65-85 amp give yourself a 16 amp trickle and leave it over night,make sure your cells are fillled to correct level or you will distort the lead cells.

If its a portable booster or Jump Cold Start there are several but I found the Snap-On or Sealey are superior but expensive,the cheaper option is the Autocare 900 amp.

Surrey Carpentry and Developments use a lot of these units as the owner races cars in the European Saloon and Sports car Championships. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Chippy
I think he's looking for a battery charger for his cordless tools.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Jonathan
If you watch at Lowe's, they put chargers from opened and returned tools on sale pretty cheap.


----------



## chippy (Jan 24, 2008)

woodman42 said:


> Chippy
> I think he's looking for a battery charger for his cordless tools.


I forgot totally about mentioning chargers for the portable tools.enough said its Sunday morning and I have a Damn hangover.


----------

